# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Aeris Travel Scuba Gear Package Pro Gear Set

## Scubadivingear

Aeris Travel Scuba Gear Package Pro Gear is prepared for any adventure.  it is lightweight and packs flat for travel to the tropics and at the same time, has plenty of buoyant lift, integrated weight capacity and range of adjustment to be worn in cold water over thick wetsuits or dry suits. This package are balanced, adjustable  and  sure to provide you the highest performance for many years.



image_8890.jpg

----------

